# philly to pochonos ride



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 14, 2009)

Im planning a trip from philadelphia to the pochonos, does any one know of any good free terrain maps of the mountains online (checked google, etc)? 

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

wastelandmanstan said:


> Im planning a trip from philadelphia to the pochonos, does any one know of any good free terrain maps of the mountains online (checked google, etc)?
> 
> thanks a bunch!


I'd start here. 
http://www.dot.state.pa.us/BIKE/WEB/tour_routes.htm
That yellow route west to the green route looks good. The parts of the southern green route I've been on were pretty well marked.


----------

